# Writing to log from from batch file



## Slayer311

Hi all, I've recently been tasked with writing a simple test covering some information here at work. I've completed the test and runs as a batch file, simple coding etc.. but now i'm trying to write to log file to reflect questions missed and if possible parse the log file per date of entry and give a %. Doubt the 2nd part is possible but any suggestions on alternate routes would be greatly appreciated.

UPDATE - so i figured out how to update my log file, now if anyone knows a way to parse the log to grade the test OR another option i would GREATLY appreciate the help.

ECHO #9wrong>>log.txt

Slayer311


----------



## draceplace

You could...comma delemit your log file, write to >>log.csv, then do the fancy stuff in exel or access?

Echo %Date%, %Time%, othercrap, >> C:filename.txt


----------

